# TCR Comp 0 w/ K Force Crank problem



## Quadburner (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 2005 TCR Composite 0 that is a great bike. The only problem I have is downshifting from the big ring to the inside ring. Ocasionally it will not fully engage into the inside chainring. As a result it "freewheels" or skips. The drivetrain is full DA with the exception of the FSA K Force cranks. Has anyone else experienced this? Any fixes?


----------

